# crystallized honey problem



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

Nothing went wrong, this is for the most part normal. Different floral sources give different results when it comes to granulation. My summer honey (mostly clover) stays liquid for a very long time. Fall honey (goldenrod and aster) will granulate in less than a month. Summer honey is often lighter in color than fall honey as well.
Enjoy, it is all good. 

Perry


----------



## Fowkes (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. That makes me feel a lot better. I thought I'd have to use the whole batch for mead...

Keith.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I made a small box out of scrap wood, wired in some electrical light sockets, and hooked up a thermostat from a water heater. The light bulbs heat the honey, reliquifying it.

According to the indoor/outdoor thermometer, the max temp is 102 degrees. Honey is reliquified easily. Other guys hook up light bulbs in old refrigerators. 

Lots of ideas in the archives on how to reliquify honey. I really prefer to put the jars on the dashboard of my car in the sunshine. (Not very effective today, however)

In one of my early years, I had a whole case of pint jars granulate. Didn't know what to do so I made a label and called it "SPOON HONEY - honey you eat with a spoon."

A lot of my customers picked up the jar and said, "Wow, I've never heard of this before." In England, they call it "Set Honey" and prefer it to the liquid honey.


Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

"I thought I'd have to use the whole batch for mead"
Nothing wrong with that either!  

Perry


----------



## propet12 (Jun 17, 2009)

I just put the honey, still in the jar, in my oven with just the oven light on. After about six hours I turn the light off but leave the honey in the oven (without opening the door). Within 8-12 hours (overnight) the honey is completely reliquified. I use glass bottles, I don't know about using plastic.

I'm sure every oven is a little different, but this works for me.

Hope this helps.


----------



## beefarmer (May 2, 2010)

get yourself an old refrigeator, put in a mutiple outlet on a thermometer with 2 light bulbs in the outlet, set your therm. to about 105 degrees, put your crystalized jars in and you will have nice looking clear honey in a short time


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

" However, almost all of the fall batch has crystallized somewhat "
Lucky you! I'm trying my hardest to get some of my honey to crystalize - some customers prefer it this way. It is summer here and simply to warm for the honey to set. It is all good and all normal.


----------



## Box (Jul 30, 2010)

Grant said:


> In one of my early years, I had a whole case of pint jars granulate. Didn't know what to do so I made a label and called it "SPOON HONEY - honey you eat with a spoon."
> 
> A lot of my customers picked up the jar and said, "Wow, I've never heard of this before." In England, they call it "Set Honey" and prefer it to the liquid honey.
> 
> ...


Hi Grant 
I need to know ,was the honey very coarce in its consistency ?and i should think unpleasent feel in the mouth ?(my opinion)
if you want to make the "set honey" used here in europe, we stirr it in the buckets once or twice a day with a sleve or with drillingmashine sometimes for a LONG time (days)(weeks)
until we reach a creamy consistency not unlike shower soap and first at that
time it is put i jars and let to set before labeling and selling
because it has been stirred the crystals are split up and feels good im the mouth and you can take the jar straight out of the refrigirator and scoop it on your bread without the bread goes all to crumbels :thumbsup:
The taste also changes under this operation 
Box


----------



## Alex Cantacuzene (May 29, 2003)

Well, about this time of year you could make some Krupnik with the crystallized honey, I will. Recipes can be found in cooking sites or search engines. Happy holidays to all!!


----------



## CAHighwind (Jun 9, 2010)

Crystalized honey doesn't drip off toast! I rather like it that way.


----------



## Laurence Hope (Aug 24, 2005)

max2 - you can start granulation by refrigerating the honey. If I don't have any granulated honey on hand, I just tell my customers to put it in the fridge. I get good reports back...

Grant, I like the name "spoon honey". I might try that!


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

You actually dont need an old refrigerator or anything that extensive to reconstitute your honey.You can take any old container thats big enough to put a drop light in(like a garbage can or 5 gallon bucket) and put a drop cord in the bottom with a 100 watt bulb and then set something over the top to set your honey on(old grill grate or piece of expanded metal) then set your honey on there and set a cheap thermometer($3 at wallyworld)on top.Put the lid on the container and turn on the bulb.Watch your temp to keep it around 100 and you might have to adjust down to a 75 or even a 60 watt bulb.It will reconstitute after a couple of days.I use a stainless honey tank with a milk crate turned upside down in it.You can reconstitute a 5 gallon bucket in 3 days.If your container is losing too much heat just throw a blanket over it.The best part is if your honey is already bottled and labeled you can stick it in there and liquify it without destroying your labels.This was learned from a buddy of mine who has been keeping bees for 16 years or so.He is a wealth of great ideas and good practical information.


----------

